# House Republicans introduce resolution to impeach Attorney General Holder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*House Republicans introduce resolution to impeach Attorney General Holder*

Published November 14, 2013
FoxNews.com
Facebook163Twitter360LinkedIn0

FILE: June 19, 2012: Attorney General Eric Holder speaks to reporters following a meeting on Capitol Hill in Washington.AP

ADVERTISEMENT

A group of congressional Republicans introduced a resolution Thursday to call for the impeachment of Attorney General Eric Holder, alleging Holder had committed "high crimes and misdemeanors" during his tenure as head of the Justice Department.

The resolution was introduced by Rep. Pete Olson, R-Texas, who claims Holder has committed "the offenses of lying to Congress, refusing to comply with a subpoena, and failing to fulfill his oath of office."
Olson cites Holder's unwillingness to cooperate during the investigation into the botched Operation "Fast and Furious, his refusal to prosecute those involved IRS targeting of conservative groups, his failure to enforce laws including the Defense of Marriage Act, and his "false testimony" about the DOJ's monitoring of Fox News journalist James Rosen as articles that are grounds for impeachment.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ch-attorney-general-holder/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Good Lord I hope this happens...


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope this finally happens too!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Jeez.....What a waste of time, this will NEVER happen and take away from real shit. The Phukkin republicans need to grow up and figure out what is REALLY gonna get them back in the white house.

The House Republicans did a great thing and passed a bill with some Dems that allows Insurance Co's to extend coverage to folks that were going to lose.....THIS is the stuff they need to focus on working together...
http://news.yahoo.com/obama-meet-insurers-friday-obamacare-fix-152740210--sector.html


----------

